# 6.5-06 Load Data?



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Any one shooting one? 

I've just built one and trying to get the most out of it. So far it has not liked R-22...seems IMR4350 might work. Just shot H4350 this past Friday and it shot a couple 5 shot groups under an inch, but I feel it could do better.

Rifle data; Colombian Mauser action, Douglass 26" stainless barrel with a Hawk Hill spiral muzzle brake. The stock it is in temporary until I get some mesquite sent out to be turned...

What powder you guys using? What barrel length?


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

Reloader's Nest is a site with many loads. Here is a link to 6.5-06 loads:

http://reloadersnest.com/frontpage.asp?CaliberID=37

Looks like a fun round. What twist?


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a clay pigeon shooting 6.5/06 AI. It loves 50 grains of 4831SC under a 139 Berger.

Don't start at that load though, your chamber may vary a lot from that one.

Oh edit - the barrel is a 32" very heavy 8 twist Kreiger.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys.

Marshman, what kind of FPS are you getting with the AI?

Mine has a 1:9 twist...I ask them about 1:8 and they said it would be fine...but the only 140 that has shot decent so far has been Nosler 140gr. BT

My chamber must be tight. When I re-size the there very little resistance. It feels like it has already been sized. But so far I've not got close to any pressure signs. 

Next trip to the range I will be shooting it over a chronograph.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

sylvan said:


> Reloader's Nest is a site with many loads. Here is a link to 6.5-06 loads:
> 
> http://reloadersnest.com/frontpage.asp?CaliberID=37
> 
> Looks like a fun round. What twist?


Went to that web site and I'm quite a bit below the guys using the same powders.

So far I've run;
R-22
IMR4350
H4350 Best groups have come with this powder. 130 HPBT Sierra and 140 Nosler BT's

But I'm 1.5 grains under just about every load I've checked. No wonder I'm not seeing any signs of pressure. Chronograph will really get me where I need to be.


----------



## jebber (Mar 21, 2016)

I've got a couple. 

One is a Czech Mauser I had built. Second bbl on it is a 25" ER Shaw.
I shoot 100gr HP w/ IMR 4350 average 3350 FPS. great varmint gun

Second is a Husqvarna 6.5-06AI (bought it that way) 24"bbl
140gr SP for deer hunting - IMR 4350, AVERAGE 2840 FPS.

had Lee make a custom set of dies for the AI. I use .25-06 brass & resize.

HTH


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

jebber said:


> One is a Czech Mauser I had built. Second bbl on it is a 25" ER Shaw.
> I shoot 100gr HP w/ IMR 4350 average 3350 FPS. great varmint gun
> 
> had Lee make a custom set of dies for the AI. I use .25-06 brass & resize.
> ...


What is the twist on this one?

I'm using 25-06 brass as well...just picked up some range brass on my last trip 30-06.


----------



## jebber (Mar 21, 2016)

1:8 on both


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Finally shot her over my new chronograph and was very surprised at the speed!

5 Shots but only 3 registered...averaged 3375 FPS!

130gr Nosler Accubond bullets. H4350 49.5gr of it...seated 0.005 off.

Shot 6 different groups and everyone had one get away! But I had more groups that only had one get away...LOL moral victory!


----------



## thedoveshooter (Jun 3, 2013)

I inherited my Dad?s 6.5-06 this year. I haven?t loaded for that particular rifle before, but I have his load data. If you?d like to know his loads just let me know.


----------

